# What are you



## ZebraQueen (Apr 23, 2016)

A cat person
Or dog person

Or .... Or..... or...
What are you?
Turtle 
Bird
Fish
Rabbit
Snake???????


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

a dog person :: dogs make me so happy honestly all i want in life is a dog


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

Animal person, just in general, I absolutely LOVE animals


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 23, 2016)

focus said:


> a dog person :: dogs make me so happy honestly all i want in life is a dog


Wow what a quick reply


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2016)

Cat person


----------



## Trip (Apr 23, 2016)

Cat person. I can't stand dogs and some dog people.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 23, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Cat person



I love it


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

Dog person. However, I'm also a alpaca person too.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 23, 2016)

Mayor.Trip said:


> Cat person. I can't stand dogs and some dog people.



I can tell a dog it's cute but to have one
He'll no
Get that thing away from me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 23, 2016)

I am a Leafeon-Sylveon Human  
okno~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 23, 2016)

Jetix said:


> I am a Leafeon-Sylveon Human
> okno~


I'm a zebstrika-flygon human 
Jk but those are my 2 favorite


----------



## Miii (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm an "anything with a face" person xD If it won't eat, poison, or kill me in some other way, I'm sure I'll end up loving it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 23, 2016)

Uhh, well. I guess I could say i'm a dog person.


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

oh yeah, i also REALLY love hedgehogs




i am sooo owning one later in life. watch me.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 23, 2016)

focus said:


> oh yeah, i also REALLY love hedgehogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That image is so adorable <3 I used to have one for a week I was pet-sitting for a friend while he was on a trip


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 23, 2016)

Cat person


----------



## radioloves (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm a dog person, I have a male mixed chihuahua and he's getting pretty old now. He is my first and last trusty companion; I would definitely have a dying hard time when he passes away


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 23, 2016)

A person who likes dogs because I've lived with them for a good chunk of my life because I'm not a mutant aligned to a faction of animal upon birth.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm a dog lover!    man's best friend!  what other animals can actually get jobs?  dogs are loyal to the end!

I also love elephants!  elephants can communicate with each other in sonic pitches so low that we can't even hear them- isn't that amazing?

and dolphins-- dolphins are the best!  i can't think of any other wild animal that consistently goes out of its way to observe humans and to even save/rescue humans from time to time!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 23, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I'm a dog lover!    man's best friend!  what other animals can actually get jobs?  dogs are loyal to the end!
> 
> I also love elephants!  elephants can communicate with each other in sonic pitches so low that we can't even hear them- isn't that amazing?
> 
> and dolphins-- dolphins are the best!  i can't think of any other wild animal that consistently goes out of its way to observe humans and to even save/rescue humans from time to time!


I agree with you on dolphins
I also love dolphins

also like elephants but just ehh won't go out my way to like them
but I'm a cat person and zebra
After that incident my mom dog killed my turtle.... but nvn about that

I quite agreed on the dolphins


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 23, 2016)

I am a cat person, who has now become also a snake person. I am seriously so in love with my snake and cat, it's great.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm an Alpaca person c;


----------



## kassie (Apr 23, 2016)

i don't even need to say anything;





but i will anyway, i love dogs <3


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2016)

Dog person! I have one and I love her to bits


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 23, 2016)

i voted none. i think animals are cute but i wouldnt say im an [animal] person


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 23, 2016)

Both. I love both cats and dogs to bits, and though I'd prefer having a dog, seeing as that's what I'm used to, I wouldn't exactly say no to a cat either.

Technically speaking, I know most people don't keep them as pets or anything, but I'd actualy say I'm a bit of a crow person. They're not my favourite sort of animal, but they're the sort I'd most love to have as a pet if it was at all possible.


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't really like big dogs, but adore little dogs that are playful. I also like cats though. They're both equal in my book in all honesty.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Apr 23, 2016)

I love all animals but definitely cats.  Cats are awesome!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 23, 2016)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Both. I love both cats and dogs to bits, and though I'd prefer having a dog, seeing as that's what I'm used to, I wouldn't exactly say no to a cat either.
> 
> Technically speaking, I know most people don't keep them as pets or anything, but I'd actualy say I'm a bit of a crow person. They're not my favourite sort of animal, but they're the sort I'd most love to have as a pet if it was at all possible.



Corvids are so freaking smart, I've always wanted a raven or crow as a pet and have a big arboritorium to house it in and teach it how to talk. =D


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2016)

Cat person. 

I can't keep cats in my apartment though. But I've developed a recent fascination with betta fish. I've four of them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 23, 2016)

Tina said:


> Cat person.
> 
> I can't keep cats in my apartment though. But I've developed a recent fascination with betta fish. I've four of them.



You should get your betta fish hammocks! While looking at fish decor that could be interchangeable for a terrarium I found these suction cupped silk leaves that you put right by the top of the water and then it becomes your betta's fave place to nap and rest, I thought it was the cutest thing ever!


----------



## ellarella (Apr 23, 2016)

i love both cats and dogs, but i'm allergic, so i'll go with rat person, since rats are real cute and i love them


----------



## Albuns (Apr 23, 2016)

Both are fluffy, but I think I adore cats more~


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You should get your betta fish hammocks! While looking at fish decor that could be interchangeable for a terrarium I found these suction cupped silk leaves that you put right by the top of the water and then it becomes your betta's fave place to nap and rest, I thought it was the cutest thing ever!



I've two of them! Not tried one with my new boy, but the other three showed no interest.


----------



## asuka (Apr 23, 2016)

I like both..why no both option T_T


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm more of a cat person but I like dogs too.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 23, 2016)

im a dog and a hamster person.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 23, 2016)

I love all animals but gravitate towards cats the most. Some day I'll have my own when my life doesn't involve getting up and leaving for months on end on a yearly basis.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 23, 2016)

asuka said:


> I like both..why no both option T_T


Well you can like both but what, are you the most? That the point


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2016)

Dog person.

Growing up, I always thought I would end up being a cat person, because I just really loved cats, even though I'd had a dog all my life. I think I could learn to love both, but there's something about cats nowadays that intimidates me a little. It's probably the claws or the overall unpredictability. I don't know. Maybe I'll change.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm a cat person.  I've always had a weird fear of dogs, and I've just never liked them as much as cats.


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 23, 2016)

Cats for life. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2016)

hippie turtle obviously.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 23, 2016)

dogs cause cats are rude compared to them
i still like them all tho :\\


----------



## cornimer (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm definitely a frog person.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 23, 2016)

I guess I'm a cat person and animal person?  I kinda like cats more than dogs, yet I love all animals...so yeah lol.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 23, 2016)

I've never been a big fan of pets, but I've always really liked marine animals! <3


----------



## Limon (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm allergic to cats, dogs tfw. Also I just like dogs more, still it's a factor having those allergies.


----------



## Dim (Apr 23, 2016)

Dogs all the way! Cats are so overrated!


----------



## Jp_ (Apr 23, 2016)

I am a person with no friends.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 23, 2016)

Jp_ said:


> I am a person with no friends.


Don't you have pet? Pet can be your friend's


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2016)

I thought I was never into cats until we got my cat. She's so fluffy and  dorky. x3 I do like dogs too but I like cats more.


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 23, 2016)

---


----------



## Saylor (Apr 23, 2016)

I've always grown up around dogs so I have a little bit of a preference for them, but I also really love cats and every other animal!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2016)

A dog person.


----------



## kazaf (Apr 24, 2016)

Dog person! 

I find it that they're easier to play with and teach


----------



## kyukon (Apr 24, 2016)

I love both my dog and my cat equally. o/


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 24, 2016)

Its miitomo all over again...


Dog > cat, I don't like cats cause they don't like to be pet???? and they hurt me when I try to be nice like???????


Doggos are big babies and I love them


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 24, 2016)

I thought this thread was some existential topic questioning my purpose in life

Anyway I love both dogs and cats, but I'm more comfortable getting near dogs. Animals in general make me happy actually. ^^ (fyeah bio major in the house)


----------



## Ookami (Apr 24, 2016)

I cannot vote because I think I'm both. I've got both.. xD


----------



## mogyay (Apr 24, 2016)

i'd probaaaaaaaably rather have a cat than a dog, but i'm a rabbit person


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

cat person


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 24, 2016)

kitty kats, dogs are smelly


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 24, 2016)

I do like cats and dogs, but I'm more of a reptile person. They're so scaly and loveable.
I can't be the only person on Earth who walks their turtle every Tuesday.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 24, 2016)

I am cat. Meow.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 24, 2016)

lizard girl


----------



## V-drift (Apr 25, 2016)

Whenever people ask me this question, I always say dog. But the thing is, I like all animal equally.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 25, 2016)

V-drift said:


> Whenever people ask me this question, I always say dog. But the thing is, I like all animal equally.



A lot of people are rocky
They say dog or cat but a lot of people love each animal equally
Thought I more cat person
You know I love my zebras and love the other animals too
Dog a little less but you know that story


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Apr 25, 2016)

Dog person. I'm always wary of people who say they hate dogs or strongly dislike them. Unless they have a genuine fear of them....dogs can tell a lot about a person. 
Whereas cats come on to other people's lawns and wee and poo everywhere. I'm always tempted when that happens to find the cats owner and send my dogs to their garden to do the same  
Most of all, dogs are loyal and intelligent. They have many purposes. Helping blind peopl, helping people who have seizures identify when they will have one before it happens, work in the police force and army.
Yes, a dog is better any day


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 25, 2016)

I must defense the cat on this
the cats are smarter then dogs because in turn of minds
Cat are much closer to humans than dog also there hearing and eyesight are far greater then human and dogs
And in another note if you get to be loyal to the cat he will be loyal to you to and it's a pretty good roommate to have because if you feel alone they will actually go with you and stay in the side to a company but also give you that space

Plus cats can communicate better with us adult

Done but I don't blame you for liking the dogs and thinking that way to each their own


----------



## V-drift (Apr 25, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> A lot of people are rocky
> They say dog or cat but a lot of people love each animal equally
> Thought I more cat person
> You know I love my zebras and love the other animals too
> Dog a little less but you know that story



When you put it that way, you make a good point. Still, I usually stay neutral between cats and dogs. Cats because my neighbor's cat seem to adore me. Dogs because the moment I take care of one, they are friendly to me as well. ... Maybe I am both.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Apr 25, 2016)

Just gonna put this out there
Chameleons are the best, yo


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 25, 2016)

Cat person all the way!! I love dogs too but I have only ever owned cats as pets


----------



## ganondork (Apr 25, 2016)

a cat person for sure...dogs lowkey make me nervous


----------



## upset bread (Apr 26, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Cat person



that's my cat


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Apr 26, 2016)

Guess.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 26, 2016)

hariolari said:


> Guess.


A panther?


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

I hate dogs. They are sharp, boney creatures that's smell terrible. They eat their poo and pee all over the place. No thank you. I will stick to cats.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm a cat person. I also really love birds and fish.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm surprised there are so many cat people here

Cats don't seem particularly affectionate in any way


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 27, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I'm surprised there are so many cat people here
> 
> Cats don't seem particularly affectionate in any way



cats are awesome


----------



## sineadparade (Apr 27, 2016)

I put cat person, but I like dogs too. I had a great dog growing up (RIP Hunter ) and now I have the most wonderfullest black cat ever named Charm. She's adorable, if a little bizarre.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> cats are awesome



Why do you think that? What makes them so likeable?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 27, 2016)

Bunny person! They make me so happy, I can't even. I love my dog's, but bunnies own my soul.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 27, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Why do you think that? What makes them so likeable?



Well for me I had always bad experiences with dogs but cats
When I see a stray cat they let me pet them and don't hurt me
Plus my pets cat they always in my sides when I feel bad plus they follow me where I ever go
Plus they are fun too when you ply it's them 
And they can actually feel when your sad and go to your side but give you space 
So for me to like them it's because how sincere they are


----------



## windloft (Apr 27, 2016)

all tbqh.

i especially love cats, and dogs are a close second.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm a dog person mostly; but I'm pretty fond of most animals all together. Including cats, bunnies, snakes, spiders, frogs, fish. The only animals that I hate are basic pests like mosquitoes, fleas and worms. I'm kind of on the fence about mice, they're cute but they are still unwelcome guests to my house since they poop everywhere and eat everything... not to mention carry diseases or parasites. Luckily I've only ever had to deal with them at two points in my entire life.


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 28, 2016)

Other, simply because it's too hard to chose. So all, all animals!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 28, 2016)

sting rays are awesome.  i mean the little ones that flap their "wings" on the surface of the water and swim together in little schools.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 28, 2016)

How dare no one mention the awesomeness of ferrets? Judging you all rn kidding!












They're so much fun and super sweet! They're basically the jokers of the animal kingdom; everything they do is hilariously adorable. They're the best sleeping buddies. The most pure cinnamon rolls ever. <3


----------



## ams (Apr 28, 2016)

The biggest cat person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> I'm surprised there are so many cat people here
> 
> Cats don't seem particularly affectionate in any way



I've found that a lot of people who have never had a cat get this impression. I've had 3 cats and they've all been really affectionate to me but very cautious and nervous around strangers. It usually takes living with one for a while to see how affectionate they are.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 28, 2016)

toukool said:


> How dare no one mention the awesomeness of ferrets?



because there is nothing awesome about getting bitten on the ankle by some greasy weasel-wannabe hiding under the couch.  ferrets can be loveable, but from a distance, at the pet store or the zoo. 



ams said:


> I've found that a lot of people who have never had a cat get this impression. I've had 3 cats and they've all been really affectionate to me but very cautious and nervous around strangers. It usually takes living with one for a while to see how affectionate they are.



i'm allergic to cats-- felines sense this and so they deliberately jump on me and shower me with affection, always to the shock of their owners...


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 29, 2016)

I am a Dog person for sure 
Here is a picture of my dog Lulu,  and the only kind of cat (ceramic) that can be tolerated in this house 



Spoiler: LULU and her tolerated Kitty Cat











However, I love cats too and especially kittens, whose adorable factor is way off the charts, but this kitty picture just grabbed my heart! 


Spoiler: WARNING!!! Kitty Cat Heartbreak


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

I'm a cat person. But can I BE an elephant or a dolphin!?


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 4, 2016)

I love cats so I'm a cat person.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 5, 2016)

Dogs. :3


----------



## Elov (May 5, 2016)

Dog person 100%


----------



## Romaki (May 5, 2016)

I have a cat but we don't really like each other.


----------

